

Dear 3rd place phone platforms: please accelerate your demise - danshapiro
http://miksovsky.blogs.com/flowstate/2010/09/dear-phone-oses-in-3rd-place-and-beyond-please-accelerate-your-demise.html

======
_delirium
Is this really the correct ordering of market share? I'm pretty sure
Blackberry actually has more market share than either iOS or Android, albeit
massively less buzz and consumer interest.

edit: An IDC estimate from a few weeks ago
([http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qQjngE0rTd8yp1SXLrr4FA?...](http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qQjngE0rTd8yp1SXLrr4FA?feat=embedwebsite))
gives: Blackberry OS (17.9%), Android (16.3%), Apple iOS (14.7%), Windows
Mobile (6.8%)

~~~
chrisbolt
_In the gaming console space, game ISVs resent Nintendo’s steadfast refusal to
die. Microsoft and Sony can keep each other honest on their own. So, from a
game developer’s perspective, Nintendo’s existence doesn’t improve their life,
it only complicates it._

    
    
      Wii:      73.97 million units sold
      Xbox 360: 41.7 million units sold
      PS3:      38.1 million units sold
    

Source: Wikipedia

This guy has an interesting definition of 'third'.

~~~
mikemol
It sounds like he's conflating buzz with unit sales. Hope I never work for
him.

------
Etiko
With Symbian being #1 and BlackBerry being #2, he wants Android and iOS to
die?

~~~
daemin
It depends how narrowly you define the market segment. For all phones you'd be
right. For "full face capacitive touch-screen smart phones/computers" Android
and iOS are the two leading contenders, with the places differing depending
who you ask.

From his perspective all that matters is a phone that runs a decent browser,
or has a decent screen and interface and can run an "app". Hence Android and
iOS are the two big gorillas in the space.

My advice to him would be to just make a web application that works in enough
mobile browsers and be done with it since it will work on all of the other
platforms he's got listed as well as saving him any more work for iOS and
Android.

------
Etiko
Fail article is fail.

